
A Reference Stack for Modern Data Science - willsalz
https://medium.com/gyroscopesoftware/a-reference-stack-for-modern-data-science-4bd9fddcdc6b
======
bllguo
Man, this is timely. Work in data science at a startup right now, and table 1
is an incredibly accurate portrayal of my day-to-day. I had just opened a
ticket about running analyses on production data before reading this article.

~~~
jmort
[Gyroscope cofounder here] We've experienced similar things and that was the
motivation for this post -- ticketing systems and startups seem contradictory.
What other processes/stack does your company use?

~~~
bllguo
SQL Server, R, and Shiny

